# Scheduled after 2 weeks



## catlover1345 (Aug 13, 2021)

I put in my two weeks but I didn’t realize I was scheduled for the 15th and I put in my last requested day for the 14th. Can I still show up on the 15th? They didn’t schedule me for any days after the 15th.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 14, 2021)

You don't have to. You want to let your tl or etl know.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2021)

They would be happy if you did. Just tell your leader so they know.


----------

